# Gambling on Munich December weather



## openwheelracing (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Fester EDers:

We are taking delivery on December 18th. We have sport package with performance tires (3 series). We are planning to take a day trip to Neuschwanstein and take the picture and drop the car off next day. Assuming there is no heavy rain/snow in the weather forecast, do you think BMW would let us leave Welt with summer tires?


----------



## tsoc88 (Jun 27, 2007)

You should reread the documents you signed for your ED. There is a specific section concerning tires. If my memory is correct, your tires will violate German law.


----------



## jayb328i (Aug 4, 2013)

Why don't you ask them, how would I know sitting here in the US. It is only a 2 hour drive, less than 100 miles. But if you get caught in snow--you will be in big trouble. And if you are in an accident, you are probably automatically guilty driving in the snow, since that car should not have been on the road when it is snowing.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

openwheelracing said:


> Hi Fester EDers:
> 
> We are taking delivery on December 18th. We have sport package with performance tires (3 series). We are planning to take a day trip to Neuschwanstein and take the picture and drop the car off next day. Assuming there is no heavy rain/snow in the weather forecast, do you think BMW would let us leave Welt with summer tires?


They will let you leave the Welt. It's not a smart idea. In fact, it's a stupid idea unless you are driving to Jon's to get winter tires put on.

Driving in Germany with summer tires in the winter is against the law, if you are in an accident you are automatically at fault, and _I believe _will invalidate your insurance in the event you get an accident.

Jon's ED Winter Tires is reasonably priced, efficient and convenient. In fact, for a price they will have your car pre-loaded with Winter tires (***8364; 90).

Is a couple hundred bucks for tires worth the downsides?


----------



## jayb328i (Aug 4, 2013)

Perhaps going through one of the towns heading toward Neuschwanstein, a local Constable will stop you because of your performance tires and take possession of your car since it cannot be driven on the road. I would hate to be in that situation, when your car is now lifted by the municipal tow truck and taken to the 'yard', and you need to appear in court at some future date---maybe the next day, maybe the next week. As a foreigner, they are not going to take kindly to you braking their laws and potentially creating a reckless and dangerous situation.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

openwheelracing said:


> Hi Fester EDers:
> 
> We are taking delivery on December 18th. We have sport package with performance tires (3 series). We are planning to take a day trip to Neuschwanstein and take the picture and drop the car off next day. Assuming there is no heavy rain/snow in the weather forecast, do you think BMW would let us leave Welt with summer tires?


"From October 15th until April 15th, driving conditions are dangerous due to ice or snow, cars must be equipped with All Season tires (also called 'M+S tires')."

"Customers have the option to leave their vehicle at BMW Welt for shipment to the U.S. There will be a fee of 75 Euro cash, payable to the BMW Welt; at this time, credit card payments are not accepted."

The fee is for transporting your car to the drop off location by flatbed truck.

Source: European Delivery FAQs

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Explore/Experience/EuropeanDelivery/EuropeanDeliveryFAQ.aspx

All the FAQs are a good read.

You can take your day trip to Neuschwanstein in a winter equipped BMW rental.

"BMW ON DEMAND.

Experience your favourite BMW model. Right now. Even just for an hour"

http://www.bmw-welt.com/en/visitor_information/bmw_on_demand/index.html


----------



## openwheelracing (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it will be wise to take fellow festers' advice and rent the wheels/tires. This could throw off our original travel plan. Good thing we haven't booked anything yet.

Any suggestion for itinerary in December?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

openwheelracing said:


> I think it will be wise to take fellow festers' advice and rent the wheels/tires. This could throw off our original travel plan. Good thing we haven't booked anything yet.
> 
> Any suggestion for itinerary in December?


The following is not intended to be facetious but there is an entire continent awaiting you.

The answer to your question will depend on what you enjoy (winter sports versus museums or perhaps both), what countries you want to visit or have spent a lot of time in so you can skip, etc.

My most recent European Delivery trip in wintertime took me as follows:

Munich
Lindau
Berchtesgaden
Graz
Munich

*Related links:*

Brief article and slide show of the drive from Lindau to Berchtesgaden
Brief article and slide show of the drive from Berchtesgaden to Graz including the Rößfeldstraße
Brief article and slide show of the drive from Graz to Munich

Hope this helps.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

There is so much to do in the greater Munich area. I would buy a public transportation pass and at least spend a couple days seeing the sites. With an all zone pass you can ride all the way to Dachau west of Munich and south to Tutzing.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Bimmer App


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

rmorin49 said:


> There is so much to do in the greater Munich area. I would buy a public transportation pass and at least spend a couple days seeing the sites. With an all zone pass you can ride all the way to Dachau to the east and to Tutzing to the south.


Well, yes, Colonel, that´s a given (I hope) but I thought they might want to drive the car little too. :angel:


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

I am in a similar situation. I am doing an ED in March, and with the current German laws, and possible liability, I am not interested in driving my car if there is even a remote chance of snow. I am still planning my trip, but I am only doing four of five days of driving, then I am going to Spain and France. 

So what I have done is book a 5 series with Hertz; if the weather looks at all threatening before my trip, I will drop my car at the Welt (which I believe costs 75 euros), and do my little trip with the rental car. Of course, this is not my first choice, but I am sure the trip will be just as nice. And since I have done a few ED's before, I am ok with this possibility.

Hopefully the weather be great for both of us. But of course that is beyond our control.


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

fishskis said:


> I am in a similar situation. I am doing an ED in March, and with the current German laws, and possible liability, I am not interested in driving my car if there is even a remote chance of snow. I am still planning my trip, but I am only doing four of five days of driving, then I am going to Spain and France.
> 
> So what I have done is book a 5 series with Hertz; if the weather looks at all threatening before my trip, I will drop my car at the Welt (which I believe costs 75 euros), and do my little trip with the rental car. Of course, this is not my first choice, but I am sure the trip will be just as nice. And since I have done a few ED's before, I am ok with this possibility.
> 
> Hopefully the weather be great for both of us. But of course that is beyond our control.


_"From October 15th until April 15th, driving conditions are dangerous due to ice or snow, cars must be equipped with All Season tires (also called 'M+S tires')." _

Some incorrect info posted above.
There are no specific dates in the German law. If the roads are dry you are fine.
Just be prepared that if you do encounter wintry conditions you should not drive until the roads are clear.
Here are details of the countries laws.

http://www.edwintertires.com/eurolaws.htm
http://www.continental-tires.com/ww...tires/markings/europakarte_interaktiv_en.html


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

rmorin49 said:


> There is so much to do in the greater Munich area. I would buy a public transportation pass and at least spend a couple days seeing the sites. With an all zone pass you can ride all the way to Dachau to the east and to Tutzing to the south.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Bimmer App


Just to correct a minor error....Dachau is on the WEST side of Munich.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

john lance said:


> Just to correct a minor error....Dachau is on the WEST side of Munich.


U I think the person just forgot to put commas. I read it as Dachau, to the east, to....


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

mwm1166 said:


> U I think the person just forgot to put commas. I read it as Dachau, to the east, to....


:thumbup: I read it the same as you.

There are posters who seem to get on a forum just to correct others replies.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

I picked up my BMW the first week of December. It was also a quick turn around with just one day trip to the Neuschwanstein Castle. The one day was beautiful, dry and clear. We made the trip & dropped the car off the following day and on the ride back to the hotel we hit snow flurries. It is a roll of the bones. Be sure to go to the Munich's Christmas Market whose roots go back to the 14th century & is held on the Marienplatz in the heart of the city center. Good luck.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

Delete


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

rmorin49 said:


> There is so much to do in the greater Munich area. I would buy a public transportation pass and at least spend a couple days seeing the sites. With an all zone pass you can ride all the way to Dachau to the east and to Tutzing to the south.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Bimmer App


I would only do this if there is snow on the streets. Otherwise, I'd at least circle the Olympic Park then drive to the drop off point at the airport. Driving a few miles is more fun than the 75 Euro fee. With winter tires, I would not want to drive all over the place.


----------



## Rcj5 (Sep 24, 2013)

Another hazard of winter driving.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Rcj5 said:


> Another hazard of winter driving.
> 
> View attachment 406865


I've seen this picture before and still can't believe it? :dunno:

Though it's funny one has to come to the conclusion it's photoshopped because for starters, I find it hard to believe a cow has the coordination and balance to get on the hood and second, I think the front suspension would be pushed down with a the weight of ~1200lbs.

Nonetheless, love the picture.


----------

